# Freeride-Strecken in Umgebung von Saarbrücken



## Alterspräsident (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
Mich hat beruflich in das wunderschöne Saarland verschlagen, als mtb-biker bin auf der Suche nach Freeride-Strecken in Umgebung von Saarbrücken 
Würde mich auch gern eine Freeride/singletrail lästige Runde anschließen. Kann von Montag bis Donnerstag so gegen 16:30-17:00Uhr von Saabrücken starten
Wäre sehr nett wenn sich jemand findet, der mir ein Paar Trails zeigen kann.

Grüße chris


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm richtig böse Free-Ride Strecken sind glaub ich hier nicht so häufig, dafür gibts Stellenweise viele Trails. 

Schau dich doch einfach mal bei www.Openstreetmap.org um. Alles was schwarz gestrichelt ist, sind Trails 

Viel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alterspräsident (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info,
richtig böse Free-Ride Strecken müssen nicht sein, flowige singletrails sind vollkommen ausreichend 

Gruß chris


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2010)

irgendwo hab ich vor 2 Wochen hier schonmal nen Thread gelesen, da gings um Treffs im Raum Saarbrücken. 

Vll siehst du einfach mal weiter unten im Saarland Forum nach... 

Was ich dir zum Anfang sagen kann, ist dass der Urwald einiges zu bieten hat. Da bin ich öffter unterwegs, weils mehr in meine Wohnrichtung geht...

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.2915&lon=6.9854&zoom=13&layers=B000FTF

Rechter Hand der A1 bis etwa Fischbach und links von der A1 von Holz bis Riegelsberg. 

Hast du ein GPS Gerät? Ist vll nicht schlecht. 

Ansonsten würd ich mich einem Treff anschließen, und geführte Touren mitfahren...


----------



## Alterspräsident (20. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre von Saarbrücken Mainzer Str Richtung Uni, an der Scheidter Str geht in den Wald. St Ingbert, Stiefel und Teil der Pur habe ich schon befahren. Würde gern Richtung Kirkel versuchen
chris


----------



## Jobal (22. Juli 2010)

schick mir mal ne PM, kann Dir ein paar nette Strecken zeigen, auch in Kirkel.

Ciao Jobal

PS: Habe noch bis August nur über Tag bis 15:00 Uhr Zeit


----------



## Mountain_Biker (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

am Homburg gibts ne Freeride Strecke.


Ride Hard !!!


----------



## georgh (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Chris
War doch nett heut!!
Hab die Sache noch bei nem schönen Weizen
und deftigem Gyros ausklingen lassen und war
um 21Uhr38 grad soo im hellen zuhaus 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Rookie de Lux (27. Juli 2010)

...Mist ... hätte ich das eher gelesen, hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen ! Allerdings wird es bei mir vor 18 Uhr selten etwas in der Woche.

Grüße Rookie !


----------



## Alterspräsident (28. Juli 2010)

Ein dickes Dankeschön an Tim und Georg für eine sehr schöne Feierabendrunde. Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch.

Grüße chris


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. August 2010)

vom schwarzenberg runter gibts jede menge trails die sich jeweils nochmal aufspalten und gute alternativen bieten,du musst zwar immer quer über eine waldautobahn,aber das ist anders nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

